# Starting All Over Again



## azzu (Oct 2, 2009)

ok guys iam planning to use Linux on my Old machine ( p4 2.4 ghz , 768 ram )
I hav previously used Linux distro's such as Mint, Ubuntu , Mandriva , Fedora.
I got BSNL BB (ul) recently so planning get a good distro for Browsing , Watching Movies (mvk , avi ,mp3 files) and much moore.
I want a full featured version ...
I have Xp already installed so it shud detect rest of my partitioned(xp) drives.
and iit shud hav a lot of software's supported
Plzz help Guys


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 2, 2009)

Wait for Ubuntu 9.10 Oct 22nd.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 2, 2009)

Go with Linux Mint 7.
If you prefer a more advanced distro, Fedora 11 should suit the bill.
BTW nice to see you back azzu.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 2, 2009)

Almost all major and minor disto would satisfy your need


----------



## azzu (Oct 3, 2009)

i mean which is the Distro which has the highest number of softwares available
i mean iam a software freak and want to try out as many softs as they r availble
 so , shud i go for UBUNTU 9.10?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 3, 2009)

Ubuntu 9.04 is the easiest and I'll recommend it.
You wait for Ubuntu 9.10 if you wish.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 3, 2009)

azzu said:


> i mean which is the Distro which has the highest number of softwares available
> i mean iam a software freak and want to try out as many softs as they r availble
> so , shud i go for UBUNTU 9.10?



Fedora has a huge repository, you should try it out.
On a second thought, install Ubuntu 9.04 & Fedora 11 so you can get best from both of the worlds.


----------



## azzu (Oct 3, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Ubuntu 9.04 is the easiest and I'll recommend it.
> You wait for Ubuntu 9.10 if you wish.





			
				cool g5 said:
			
		

> Fedora has a huge repository, you should try it out.



can i get some clarity here


----------



## skippednote (Oct 3, 2009)

Ubuntu ftw followed by Fedora


----------



## Ecko (Oct 4, 2009)

Ubuntu Ne Time


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 4, 2009)

I'd go for Mint if I were you, although there isn't much to choose between them, other than most codecs are available of the distro itself (ie. in Mint) whereas yo have to download them once you install Ubuntu and Mint is not bloated if you compare it with Ubuntu.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 4, 2009)

azzu said:


> can i get some clarity here


Well Ubuntu 9.04 is the latest STABLE  release (read: current release), so I recommend it to use it, however you can wait for Ubuntu 9.10 which is releasing in 3 days time. 

Regarding Fedora, personally I dont recommend Fedora since it's a bit tricky to use and I never really liked it, in all honesty.

Oh BTW if you want a remix of Ubuntu which can run out of box multimedia and has other nify features, then go for Linux Mint, it's nice and simple.

Arch FTW if you have some experience in Linux and are happy to begin in text mode and go step by step installing the GUI and all, and like its minimal philosophy plus control it gives to you. Prepare for editing configuration files if you wanna Arch. But it's not really hard TBH. 

Looking at your situation, Ubuntu/Mint would be my personal recommendation.


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 4, 2009)

if you don;t mind I would wait for the new release of Ubuntu. I would think that with new distros the chances of finding out some weird bug is quite higher. Ubuntu should ahve plenty of software to satisfy your needs.


----------



## azzu (Oct 4, 2009)

so guys i think it is a Basic (noobish) question but all the software's of ubuntu work on MINT Na ??


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 4, 2009)

^^
Yeah..Mint is based on Ubuntu (ie. both are debian)


----------



## Anorion (Oct 4, 2009)

Mint - you get access to mint's own set of unique tools, +Mint repos +Ubuntu repos +Debian repos - so that's a large number of software.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 4, 2009)

azzu said:


> can i get some clarity here



You can assume repository as a directory of software. Fedora has a huge repository of softwares which can be installed as per your wish through the package manager.


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 4, 2009)

Consider giving Ubuntu netbook remix a spin. It comes with all  Ubuntu goodies + nice UI. It is light and fast.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 4, 2009)

like Cool G5 said Fedora 11 hav a huge repository and they always keeps them updated, which in the case of Ubuntu is not like that. Ubuntu 9.04 even now doesn't support Firefox 3.5 officially and most of the popular packages are in the universal repositories than in the main, where as in Fedora they will be mostly present in the package manager itself.


----------



## azzu (Oct 4, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> Ubuntu 9.04 even now doesn't support Firefox 3.5 officially


REally ?????


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 4, 2009)

azzu said:


> REally ?????



Er Yes.
Actually that's the bane of the Debian based package management. However you can get latest Firefox version running.


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 5, 2009)

There is something called Shiretoko which is nothing but 99.99% FF 3.5. I have read some where there is some issue on getting the permission from Mozilla or something like that. However FF 3.5 tarball is available from Firefox website. Download and install simple!

How about getting Google's Chrome from here: 

 *dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel

or use the PPA and get daily upgrades.

Chrome has almost replaced FF as my default browser. This build is amazingly fast!!!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 5, 2009)

azzu said:


> REally ?????



ya really  but like others said we can get FF 3.5 running in Ubuntu with ease. After all we are linux users, no one is restricting us from using whatever we want from this open source world


----------



## azzu (Oct 5, 2009)

ok good can i use some apps of XP like photoshop and sum games using any virtual PC soft?
wat do u think will it run good on my system ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 5, 2009)

Hmm Photoshop runs well in WINE. YOu dont need Virtualisation for that. 
Many games too run well in WINE if your GFX card is still supported by its company. Check out Wine AppsDB for compatibility. 
*appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=category&iId=&sAction=view&sTitle=Browse+Applications

Or just google <gamename> + WINE 

For the record I had managed to run all OrangeBox games almost perfectly 
with WINE  Plus lot more games are reported to run well. 
You have native games to play too like Urban Terror, Nexuiz and Open Arena.


Anyway 768 MB RAM is pretty sufficient for VIrtualization. But I doubt Virtualization supports 3D rendering even though latest Virtualbox and VMWare do have some sort of 3D acceleration support. But I doubt they will work.


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

*azzu* Try Opera 10 for linux. I like it and use it as FF 3.5 is a memory hog and i havent been able to install catalyst drivers in ubuntu, so....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 5, 2009)

Which GFX? If it's ATI 1xxx, you're out of luck.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 5, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> *azzu* Try Opera 10 for linux. I like it and use it as FF 3.5 is a memory hog and i havent been able to install catalyst drivers in ubuntu, so....



Even I'm struggling with Ati Catalyst on a friend's computer. The damn driver freezes Fedora 11, Sabayon 4.2 reports incompatible hardware. Now I'll be trying out Slackware 13 & Linux Mint 7. Which version of Ubuntu you tried installing Ati drivers on? Which chipset? I'm facing the problem with Ati HD 4200 the onboard chipset on Biostar A785GE motherboard.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 5, 2009)

For non-gaming purpose if you have a Radeon the radeonhd drivers is pretty good for 2D rendering and Compiz. However it's still not good enough for games, unfortunately.


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

HD3300 onboard. The repo drivers just don't get installed the way all the other softwares do. It gets stuck at do you want to install third party drivers. I click yes and nothing happens for a long time after which that window disappears. Am I being a naaab here? I'm too scared to install other versions of the driver now as I am in no mood to format. Exams are on u see..


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 5, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> HD3300 onboard. The repo drivers just don't get installed the way all the other softwares do. It gets stuck at do you want to install third party drivers. I click yes and nothing happens for a long time after which that window disappears. Am I being a naaab here? I'm too scared to install other versions of the driver now as I am in no mood to format. Exams are on u see..



Why not get drivers from official Ati's website? Don't experiment for timebeing since anything goes for a toss & you are stranded with no pc to use.


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

^You mean WinXP to use, right?


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 5, 2009)

You have XP, then you're safe.
If you're a Linux passionate then you're at danger.


----------



## azzu (Oct 6, 2009)

hey guys i dont hav an external GFX card
an inbuilt(intel) gfx so no problem there
actually i wanted to play cricket 07 coz iam addicted to it (because of my love to cricket) have been playing since 2. years
so will download Mint today n8 any suggestions mooore ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmm. Well Cricket, or EA games for that matter do not mostly run with WINE unfortunately. 
If you use Intel, well the current state of their drivers in Ubuntu and Mint is in pitiable state sadly, good enough only for 2D performance. But it is reported to be improving with the new Ubuntu release.

Anyway go ahead with Mint, it's good.


----------



## azzu (Oct 10, 2009)

ok guys downloaded MINT(7)iso burned it to CD 
the cd boots well ,after selecting live option Linux mint logo appears and it loads for sum time and then blank screen nothing happening i waited for 20mins and again for 40 mins but nothing happens just blank screen
wats the problem ?
i hav checked the cd for defects and none found


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 10, 2009)

that is mostly due to hardware support issues(like display drivers). I used to hav this kinda weird issues with my old system for most of the live Linux distros.


----------



## azzu (Oct 11, 2009)

i used linux mint (older version) once on my system before
and i also dont have any external gfx card only on board intel gfx
guys plz help


----------



## Rahim (Oct 11, 2009)

^Do you get to choose gfx driver during boot tome? If yes, choose vesa drivers.


----------



## azzu (Oct 11, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Do you get to choose gfx driver during boot tome? If yes, choose vesa drivers.


no i dont get that option


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 12, 2009)

azzu said:


> i used linux mint (older version) once on my system before
> and i also dont have any external gfx card only on board intel gfx
> guys plz help



do you use Intel mobo and hav GMA on-board grfx??


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 12, 2009)

I knew I read about this problem somewhere before. Refer *forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=828

Hope this helps. Cheers.


----------

